# DVR Super Gloat !



## PenWorks (Sep 22, 2005)

Okay, so I have to gloat about my new toy [] I waited 2 months to get it. I thought Serge hi-jacked the boat it was coming on. I hope you can appreciate it. No one in my house was impressed [V]
Could be alittle over kill for pens, but who cares  I bought the outboard tool rest for doing some bigger bowls one of these days.
Also in the pic, is a new tool rest from WoodCraft, I must say, one of the nicest tools rests I have used, it has a thick plastic rest for your fingers to glide on, really comfortable, and the price was not bad. Their is also a pic of a chuck adaptor. I bought an adaptor going from 1 1/4 to 1" so I could still use my chucks I allready had.  They cost about 34-45 depending where you look.

See here is a pic of the new DVR making a batch of limited edition amber ripple pens I won't comment on.[:I]


----------



## Dario (Sep 22, 2005)

Very nice toy!!!  A bit early for Christmas don't you think? []


----------



## Ryan (Sep 22, 2005)

Anthony,

Limited Edition pens at $$$ea + New DVR = Way to go![8D]

By the way I love the Tanzanite color ink. Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## JimGo (Sep 22, 2005)

VERY nice!  I like the tubeless design.

I had to laugh...I'm looking to buy a DVR today; not a lathe, but a Digital Video Recorder.


----------



## lkorn (Sep 22, 2005)

Anthony,
Nice new toy.  That is one sweet lathe.  One comment about the Woodcraft Tool Rest; I have one and one day the plastic insert was missing, I found it buried in the shavings on the floor.  W/C uses silicone to glue it down.  I had to use more to reglue it in.  Other than that iit is a nice rest to use.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 22, 2005)

Jim, buy the lathe, you will be a much happier person. []


----------



## vick (Sep 22, 2005)

Anthony betwean this an the Mill I am starting to get tool envy


----------



## Czarcastic (Sep 22, 2005)

Oooh.. Ahhhh...  

Pretty new toy.

Enjoy, and use it well!


----------



## Mudder (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />..... No one in my house was impressed [V]..........



Anthony,

Forgive them, for they know not what they are missing. []

Congratulations on the arrival of your new lathe. Had mine for almost a year now and I have got to say I Love it! Welcome to the DVROA and I can see by the outboard attachment that pens are not all that you will be doing. So far I've spun a 24" platter and the DVR took it all in stride.
I hope it gives you many many years of great service.


----------



## btboone (Sep 22, 2005)

New tools are good.  Yup, I think we can appreciate it more than the family.  You'll never apologize for getting a better tool.  In the long run, the quality difference is always worth the difference in cost.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 22, 2005)

Anthony, I'm envious. [^] I too am looking into a new lathe, but have not yet decided which way to go (DVR, Powermatic, or Oneway). What was your deciding factor, if I might ask?


----------



## woodman928 (Sep 22, 2005)

If you want a sweet Tool Rest try one of Lamar's best investment I have made in a while.  [][^]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Sep 22, 2005)

So Anthony, where is your shop again? [}][}]
Congrats!! I am looking at one of those pretty serious. But the PM 3520 is dancing around my brain too.
So are you going to give us a full review?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 22, 2005)

I thought this thread was going to be about a Digital Video Recorder.
Good luck with the Fancy lathe.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 22, 2005)

Sweet machine... can you get a duplicator (excuse my language) to do all those amber ripples [}][]


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br /> I too am looking into a new lathe, but have not yet decided which way to go (DVR, Powermatic, or Oneway). What was your deciding factor, if I might ask?



Billy, I toyed with the same question quite awhile. I knew I was going to have to spend 2K so all 3 lathes you mentioned were in play. The Powermatic was the first to go, simply based on looks of the machine. So between this and the Oneway 1224, this just had more features for turning bigger stuff. I like the rotating head as well. Also I liked at the portability of the machine. I can just unbolt it from my table and take it north with me whenever I get my summer home built. It's whisper quite and I like the newer technology of the motor. 

Griz, I allready have a duplicator, "it's ME " []

I have one of Lamar's tool rest for my mini, works great.

Eagle, you can go to Jimgo's, tonight, he is picking up a new digital recorder. He can film you making custom blanks and you guys can then sell the CD's and make BIG BUCKs $ [] $ [] $ []


----------



## Ligget (Sep 22, 2005)

Way to go Anthony, I love those blanks too[], if you are selling any let me know[].

Hope you enjoy the lathe, it`s a beauty,may you have many years of pleasure from it.!![]


----------



## woodbutcher (Sep 22, 2005)

Well look at it like this, you can turn small stuff on a large lathe but it is difficult to turn large stuff on a small lathe. Anyway that's what I tell my wife. Congratulations on your new lathe,
                           Jim              []


----------



## darbytee (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Anthony, Sorry I missed this thread earlier. Great looking lathe and blanks. I've got that same toolrest and I love it too. By the way, I resent the comment about the Powermatic's looks. I love my mustard yellow monster.[][]


----------



## Darley (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br /> I thought Serge hi-jacked the boat it was coming on.



Won't do that to you for a million years, wait when you dicided to turn a bowl and play with the speed control, like you say in the States you will be a very, very happy camper[], here we say Happy as Larry!

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!.......boy and toy[8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 29, 2005)

Sorry about that Fred, I expected some fall out from that comment. But it's something about the look. I gotta like the way the machine looks as much as the performance. 

Some folks are "Happy as Larry" with yellow. some how Serge, that just doesn't sound right []


----------

